# Dahon P7 - Views on ?



## BikingChris (4 Jan 2012)

Hi,

Ive got a good deal on a Dahon P7, couldnt test ride, anyone any thoughts on ?

Will be getting a lot of bike for the money, 7 speed hub, al frame load of extra's etc

Cheers, Chris.


----------



## BikingChris (4 Jan 2012)

Must admit, thats a surprisingly close spec for the money, nearly had a heart attack thinking that Id nearly lot out, but I can get the Dahon P7 for just over £350 new.

Good point mind, significiant price difference if buying close to full price for Dahon, a no brainer in that case

Thanks.


----------



## chugsy (4 Jan 2012)

This the deal at Evanscycles? RRP at 800 quid is mental IMO. The Decathlon folders follow the fold design of Dahons but aren't Dahon licenced/rebadged Dahons that I know of - quality is a bit short compared a Dahon. Also, didn't Decathlon put the prices up on the Hoptown last year? The derailleur version used to be £250 which was worth a punt - not so keen at 300 as Speed D7s are often discounted to this price. P series dahons have "Premium" upgrades too - the wheels and tyres tend to be much better as are the brakes, grips, saddle etc...
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/dahon/mu-p7-2011-folding-bike-ec022576#features

I own a 2008 Speed P8 and was impressed at the time by the high level of spec - especially compared to the D7 which was only one step down the Dahon ladder.


----------



## BikingChris (5 Jan 2012)

Same bike, but can get slightly cheaper, and all feedback had so far feels right so.... thanks and...

Got it on delivery at the moment - cant wait for it to arrive tmr !

Now just got to stop buying stuff for a while...!


----------



## chugsy (6 Jan 2012)

Now just got to stop buying stuff for a while...![/quote said:


> It'll never happen!


----------

